# Santa Game



## Alix (Dec 23, 2005)

This is a good one.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2005)

yay!!! 1592 presents delivered.


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2005)

Atta boy! I finished the game but in level 6 I gave up trying to go through those bottom hoops! Stupid power poles and helicopters!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 23, 2005)

That is too addicting!! I love it!! Even the big brats were playing.


----------



## TXguy (Dec 23, 2005)

1660 points.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Alix,
Cade had so much fun helping Santa drive those reindeer 

Happy Holidays

kadesma


----------



## TXguy (Dec 23, 2005)

I scored 1814.


----------

